# brindle



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

So my brindle that I had gotten is starting to be somewhat noticeably pregnant. Must have gotten pregnant when I put the male in to get her tank mate pregnant too. Which did not happen for her. Male is a agouti


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Did she have babies


----------

